# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Βιβλιοπωλείο Ψυχολογίας του E-psychology.gr

## NikosD.

Βιβλιοπωλείο Ψυχολογίας του e-psychology.gr

Άνοιξε πρόσφατα και φιλοδοξεί να γίνει το πληρέστερο βιβλιοπωλείο ψυχολογίας του ελληνικού διαδικτύου.

Προς το παρόν, έχει περίπου 400-500 τίτλους βιβλίων και σύντομα θα φθάσει στον αριθμό των 3000 ελληνόγλωσσων βιβλίων ψυχολογίας.
Στη συνέχεια θα ακολουθήσουν και ξενόγλωσσα βιβλία τόσο για ειδικούς όσο και για το ευρύ κοινό.

Τρόποι πληρωμής: κατάθεση σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό, αντικαταβολή, πιστωτική κάρτα (με δυνατότητα δόσεων για αγορές άνω των 100 ευρώ)

Τιμές: στα περισσότερα βιβλία υπάρχει έκπτωση 10% από την τιμή του εκδότη.

Για την εγγραφή στο βιβλιοπωλείο: απαιτείται ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΗ εγγραφή, ο λογαριασμός του φόρουμ ΔΕΝ έχει καμία σχέση με τον λογαριασμό του βιβλιοπωλείου.

ΥΓ. Αυτό που ιδιαίτερα θέλω να φροντίσουμε και σε αυτό προτρέπω και τα μέλη του e-psychology.gr είναι να δωθεί ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στις κριτικές των βιβλίων, μια ενότητα πολύ σημαντική που αν και είναι υπαρκτή στα περισσότερα ηλεκτρονικά βιβλιοπωλεία, παραμένει στην πραγματικότητα ιδιαίτερα ανενεργή.

----------


## Winston_man_2

Πιστευω οτι καλο θα ειναι να βαλετε βιβλια της "ευρητερης" ψυχολογιας... Π.χ Ένα μυθιστορημα με εναν σιριαλ κιλλερ ή την ιστορια ενός κλέφτη ή ενος ναρκωμανους (λεμε τωρα παραδειγματα στην τυχη)... Και αυτα κανουν *ζουμ* στην ψυχολογια πιστευω...

----------


## Sunlight

ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΚΑ,ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΩ ΕΝΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΕΣ ΠΡΟΣΛΗΨΗΣ ΤΡΟΦΗΣ,ΟΠΩΣ ΥΠΕΡΦΑΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΑ ΠΧ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ.
Ο ΤΙΤΛΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΑΠΕΜΠΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟ,ΟΜΩΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΘΑ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΑΝΗΚΟΥΝ ΣΤΗ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΣΥΝΕΞΑΡΤΩΜΕΝΩΝ.
ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΗΚΩ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΕΡΦΑΓΟΥΣ,ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ.ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΠΩΛΕΙΟ ΣΑΣ ΕΔΩ :)
ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ:ΣΥΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΗ ΤΕΛΟΣ
Πώς να σταματήσετε να ελέγχετε τους άλλους και να αρχίσετε να φροντίζετε τον εαυτό σας
ΕΚΔΟΣΕΙΣ ΛΥΧΝΟΣ
ΣΥΓΓΡΑΦΕΑΣ:Beattie Melody

----------


## Gothly

Υπάρχει κάποιο βιβλίο σχετικά με αυτοτραυματισμούς? 
Έψαξα κάποιες κατηγορίες απο το λίνκ με τα βιβλία, αλλά δε βρήκα κάτι σχετικό, αλλά Δε τα έψαξα όλα...

Αν ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει αν ξέρει κάποιο σχετικό βιβλίο οτιδήποτε με θέμα αυτοτραυματισμού.

Αυτό που έγραψε πιο πανω ο Winston_man_2 είναι πολυ΄ενδιαφέρον!
Υπάρχουν κάποια βιβλία λογοτεχνίας, αλλά δε νομίζω να είναι σαν μυθιστόρημα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Gothly ενα βιβλιο σχετικα με αυτοτραυματισμους ειναι το "αιχμηρα αντικειμανα" της gillian flynn απ ο,τι θυμαμαι...

----------


## Gothly

Έχεις δίκιο Lacrymosa, το είχα ξαναδιαβασει καπου εδω μεσα στο φορουμ αυτό το βιβλίο, αλλά το ξέχασα πως το λένε. 
Καιρός να το παρω μαλλον, μιας και δε ξερω κάτι άλλο απο βιβλία.

----------


## Lacrymosa

κι εγω σχετικα με αυτοτραυματισμους μονο αυτο εχω υποψιν μου, λογικα θα υπαρχουν κι αλλα βιβλια σχετικα μ αυτο το θεμα αλλα προς το παρον δεν εχω ψαξει σχετικα..

----------


## Gothly

Το βιβλίο τελικά ("Αιχμηρα αντικείμενα") είναι πολύ ωραίο. το τελείωσα. 
Πραγματικά αν αρχίσεις να το διαβαζεις απο ενα σημείο και μετά δε μπορείς να κανεις διάλλειμα.
ίσως και να ήταν αυτό που χρειαζόμουν να διαβασω αυτή τη περίοδο. 
Δεν επικεντρώνεται βεβαια στους αυτοτραυματισμους της πρωταγωνήστριας, αλλά το αναφέρει σε πολλά σημεία.
γενικά είναι μυθιστόριμα. αστυνομικό, ένας άλλος λόγος που μου άρεσε. 
Σε όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να το διαβάσει... :)

----------


## Lacrymosa

Τhanks Gothly!! Eγω το αγορασα αλλα ακομα δεν το χω ξεκινησει...αλλα ανυπομονω!!!!:)

----------


## Winston_man_2

Αγορασε κανεις βιβλιο αποδω? Λενε τιποτα?

----------


## aleena

υχαριστίες για την ανταλλαγή αυτών μετά anice

----------

